# Can ragwort cause a skin reaction?



## joeanne (23 August 2009)

A few days back I pulled out some ragwort on the other side of the track opposite one of the fields.
Yesterday my hand came up in really small blisters, some of which joined up to become a bigger blister, then popped. I now have these all over one hand, mainly on the outside of my palm, thumb and index finger.
The skin feels really thickened at the moment, and its itching like mad! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Is it likely the ragwort did it, or should I be looking elsewhere for the culprit?


----------



## lhotse (23 August 2009)

The toxins in ragwork can be easily absorbed through the skin and often cause blistering. Always use gloves when pulling it up.


----------



## BankEndRescue (23 August 2009)

of course it can, would have thought anyone who had horses would have known that


----------



## bugaboo (23 August 2009)

yes which is why you always use gloves marigolds if you can and have long sleeves to cover any exposed skin,i suffer badly if my skin rubs on it.


----------



## bugaboo (23 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
of course it can, would have thought anyone who had horses would have known that 

[/ QUOTE ]

erm there is a distinct difference between owning a horse and been a plant toxin expert.

That was a very rude reply IMO


----------



## joeanne (23 August 2009)

Just for you BER i'll rephase the question....
IF i have never had a reaction to ragwort before is it likely I will have this reaction to it now OR do I need to be looking elsewhere for the culprit?

Better?


----------



## bugaboo (24 August 2009)

No need to rephrase the question,in 22 years of riding and having horses i am still learning new stuff all the time.
 Just to know ragwort is bad for horses is good enough really,plenty of peopel out there who own horses and dont even realise its dangerous.


----------



## lhotse (24 August 2009)

Oh, we are so perfect, aren't we


----------



## hadfos (24 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
of course it can, would have thought anyone who had horses would have known that 

[/ QUOTE ]
YOU what??How Bloody Rude!!
Yes us with horses no DAMN well what it does to our neddies....and i will tell YOU up until 5yr ago i didnt realise the damn stuff could affect me aswell 
	
	
		
		
	


	




So instead of shooting some poor soul down that didnt have a clue...try ringing defra or the government and complaing about this life threatening to HUMAN plant(horse dosnt work)!!


----------



## imafluffybunny (24 August 2009)

Oh for god sake, this is the very reason I rarely come on this forum anymore, the whole point of a forum is to ask advise and opinions not to be shot down by no it alls. 
OP, did you touch anything other than ragwart? there is a rather vicious cow parsley around that is taller than the norm that causes blisters. Ragwart is poisonous to us too though so maybe you have just never had a reaction to it before?  I use a rag fork which is very good and means you dont have to touch the ragwort much at all, plus they give you free gloves!!


----------



## joeanne (24 August 2009)

Its possible I could have touched a whole manner of plants tbh.
I pulled the ragwort out (waited long enough for the responsible party to actually get round to it) but there is an awful lot of different foliage there.
I have pulled ragwort before with no ill effect, so didnt expect this time to be any different. 
I also have red hot patches of skin on my legs (which certainly WERE covered as my legs rarely see the sun!) and one coming up on my tummy. Oh and it itches.....a lot!!


----------



## Cuffey (24 August 2009)

Joeanne I am allergic to goosegrass, the sticky seeds and hairy stem plants
This causes a rash on me
http://www.pfaf.org/database/plants.php?Galium+aparine
picture http://www.haworth-village.org.uk/nature/pictures/large-insects.asp?pic=287


----------



## merlinsquest (24 August 2009)

Hogweed can cause nasty blisters too ... like someone else says its like giant cow parsley and very sappy.

My OH has had blisters on his right hand and arm this week.... nowhere near ragwort (as goes nowhere near horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) but we think it was the ivy that he pulled off a tree when doing my quail hut!!!

Back to the ragwort though..... If you are itchy elsewhere (and assuming its not a change of washing powder) then maybe a trip to docs is in order.

We can also get ill from the absorption of the toxins in ragwort and being itchy is a sign of liver problems (not meant to sound so scary) 
	
	
		
		
	


	





BER..... you need to chill!!!


----------



## Cahill (24 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

OP, did you touch anything other than ragwart? there is a rather vicious cow parsley around that is taller than the norm that causes blisters. 

[/ QUOTE ]

cow parsley is a spring plant,you must mean hogweed which looks to have similar flowers but the foliage is different.
the sap of it can cause burns but around these part is is starting to go over.

http://invasiveplantsmi.org/hogweed/index.html


----------



## michelleice (24 August 2009)

goosegrass ain't that sticky willies??? 

i didn't know ragwort was poisonous to us until about 4 years ago i knew for horses but no us as i was pulling it out with bare hands


----------



## kellyeaton (24 August 2009)

yes it can cause a rash i know i should wear gloves and i dont (stupid girl) i know i am. But luky enough i have never come out in a rash!x


----------



## f_s_ (24 August 2009)

I've posted this before as a warning, but, yes, I do know ragwort is toxic both to horses and humans, however,.....

My OH pulled ragwort on a neighbouring patch of grass, had gloves on, and took it to the brazier to burn. Within seconds he reacted very badly, swelling up, and becoming confused. I had to rush him to hospital, where, on the way, he told me he was having trouble swallowing!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













They rushed him through A&amp;E as he had anaphilactic (sp) shock!! Due to ragwort!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Please be careful, although we all know ragwort is toxic to horses, it is also a toxin to humans!

OH had a very lucky escape!!


----------



## Tinypony (24 August 2009)

The toxins in ragwort can be absorbed gradually through your skin over time and dangerously damage your liver.  So wear gloves.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (24 August 2009)

Yup years ago I ended up with blisters from ragwort pulling - I always wore gloves after that. Fortunately I'm on a ragwort free grazing now!


----------



## JM07 (24 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just for you BER i'll rephase the question....
IF i have never had a reaction to ragwort before is it likely I will have this reaction to it now OR do I need to be looking elsewhere for the culprit?

Better? 

[/ QUOTE ]

BER tends to keep bad company ATM so should be given a little slack...


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The toxins in ragwort can be absorbed gradually through your skin over time and dangerously damage your liver.  So wear gloves. 

[/ QUOTE ]

D'you know, I never knew that?  Whenever we find the very odd sprig of ragwort on the farm, we simply pull it.  I'll be a little more cautious from now on.  Thanks OP for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Tinypony (24 August 2009)

Some time back there was a very sad article in The Times written by a vet who was seriously ill, and he felt sure it was as a result of the many hours he's spent pulling ragwort without gloves.  I certainly did until just a few years back.


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2009)

Well, I'll definately bear it in mind.  Cheers.


----------



## Donkeymad (24 August 2009)

I think there needs to be widespread education about ragwort. How many people grow it in their gardens or pick it because it looks pretty?
Horseowners learn it is poisonous to horses, but it may take longer to learn how dangerous it is and how, to all mammals.

BER, remember, we all had to learn somewhere, sometime. This thread has at least spread the word wider, and a few more people now know.


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think there needs to be widespread education about ragwort. How many people grow it in their gardens or pick it because it looks pretty?  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Actually, Donklet, ragwort is quite an ecologically important plant in the UK.


----------

